# Psalm 122



## jaybird0827 (Jul 15, 2006)

_A Song of degrees of David._ 



> This psalm appears to have been composed for the use of the Hebrews at their three solemn feasts, Lev. 23. We have in it, (1.) Expressions of great joy in going up to Jerusalem, ver. 1-2. (2.) High commendations of the beauty, order, sanctity, and honour of Jerusalem, ver. 3-5. (3.) The duty and happiness of such as are really concerned for the welfare of Jerusalem, the church of God, ver. 6-9.
> 
> While I sing, let me remember the gospel church, bewail her disorders, supplicate for her welfare, and set my heart on the Jerusalem which is above, and into which nothing can enter that defileth or disturbs. O when shall my feet stand there! When shall I see my Jesus, on his great white throne, and sit with him in his glory.
> 
> [align=center]-- John Brown of Haddington[/align]



1 I joy'd when to the house of God,
Go up, they said to me.
2 Jerusalem, within thy gates
our feet shall standing be.

3 Jerus'lem, as a city, is
compactly built together:
4 Unto that place the tribes go up,
the tribes of God go thither:

To Isr'el's testimony, there
to God's name thanks to pay.
5 For thrones of judgment, ev'n the thrones
of David's house, there stay.

6 Pray that Jerusalem may have
peace and felicity:
Let them that love thee and thy peace
have still prosperity.

7 Therefore I wish that peace may still
within thy walls remain,
And ever may thy palaces
prosperity retain.

8 Now, for my friends' and brethren's sakes,
Peace be in thee, I'll say.
9 And for the house of God our Lord,
I'll seek thy good alway.

_Scottish Metrical Psalter_

Recommended tune: St. Paul - attached.

_JJS_


----------



## Ivan (Jul 16, 2006)

Jay,

Is there a link to John Brown's notes? I'm preaching next on Psalm 126 and I think the notes would certainly be helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2006)

Jay -- What a wonderful psalm to consider and to sing on the Lord's Day especially. How precious is the very dust of Zion (Ps. 102.14). Great is the LORD, and greatly to be praised in the city of our God, in the mountain of his holiness (Ps. 48.1). Let him inhabit the praises of his people (Ps. 22.3). Truly the godly are the noblest people on earth, to have God dwell in their very midst. Shalom to the brethren on this glorious Sabbath day!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Jay -- What a wonderful psalm to consider and to sing on the Lord's Day especially. How precious is the very dust of Zion (Ps. 102.14). Great is the LORD, and greatly to be praised in the city of our God, in the mountain of his holiness (Ps. 48.1). Let him inhabit the praises of his people (Ps. 22.3). Truly the godly are the noblest people on earth, to have God dwell in their very midst. Shalom to the brethren on this glorious Sabbath day!



Andrew -- You must have read my mind. It was my hope when I posted it, in anticipation of the Sabbath, to encourage the brethren. Let us always "make his praise glorious." (Ps. 66:2).

-- _Jay_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Jay,
> 
> Is there a link to John Brown's notes? I'm preaching next on Psalm 126 and I think the notes would certainly be helpful.



There is. Josh Hicks included it in his message in reply to yours. (Thank you Josh).


> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Ivan, there certainly is. Jay, I appreciate you posting these, as I have fallen out of the discipline thereof.
> 
> Ivan, they can be found here, Brother.



Josh, Ivan, Andrew -- thank you my three brethren for your kind encouragement to continue these posts. I will post Psalm 126 next and suggest the tune Abbey (_The Scottish Psalmody_ #20). I will repeat the link to the John Haddington resource.

_Jay_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Jay,
> 
> Is there a link to John Brown's notes? I'm preaching next on Psalm 126 and I think the notes would certainly be helpful.



Ivan,

Were you able to get to the link and access what you needed? Was wondering how your preparation for preaching on Psalm 126 went.

Cheers,
_Jay_

[Edited on 7-22-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------

